# RESOLVED: Help! My Bun (Nala) needs a new home :(



## Sethcjd (Sep 21, 2010)

I never expected to have to do this...but I'm going to have to but my baby Nala up for adoption :cry1:. I just recently graduated college and am living at home with my mom, Nala, and Simone (Cocker Spaniel). I was planning on moving out West, and was hoping to bring Nala with me....but... I was recently offered the opportunity to move out to Oregon to run professionally. This is a commitment which means lots of travel and is a huge time commitment. 

I have treated Nala like a princess, and am afraid I would not be able to give her the attention she deserves (especially if I'm not around for days and days at a time). She is a pretty independent bunny, but she is very loving and enjoys being pet. She is absolutely in love with my dog Simone, so there is hope that she may work well with other buns. Unfortunately I have never introduced her to any, so that's up in the air. 

She is very precious to me, so I want to make sure she goes to a home who is able to give her the attention I gave her and then some. I can't keep her home because my mom already has our dog to take care of and she works three jobs. I am most likely moving around November, so I really hope I can find a good home for her by then. Please contact me if you are interested in adopting my beloved family member so we can talk more about her and her possible new home. I came here first because I know she will be respected by members on this forum, and I would love to stay in touch with her and her new home. Here are some pictures:





















And here is the blog I used to write about her:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=45650&forum_id=6

If anyone is interested or able please let me know...I can't help but feel like I'm abandoning her :tears2:


----------



## Yield (Sep 21, 2010)

I wish I could take her for you ):
I would make sure you could always see how she's doing and such, and I would give her lots`a love!
But you're very far away and my mom would say no ):
I hope things work out for you and Nala!
Best wishes!

x Bailee


----------



## Sethcjd (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you very much! I completely understand. If I had the time and money I would have way too many furry family members....


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Sep 22, 2010)

oh she is beautiful!!!! its to bad your so far away!


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Sep 22, 2010)

Wish I was closer ; love those Tri's !!! I could've taken her for a while while you were finding her a permanent home, but I'm too far.

Love that last pic. of her, looks like she's praying for a good place to live !

Best of luck, KT


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 22, 2010)

If you can bring her to idaho I will gladly take her. How pretty. I promise I can give her a loving home. my rabbits are so spoiled they getread to everynight. lol. Let me know

Crystal


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Sep 22, 2010)

If a bunny train could get her near me i'd love to have her.
Such a pretty girl.
My Odin could use a friend.

But i'm pretty darn far. :grumpy:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 22, 2010)

*Oh My Darlin Rabbitry wrote: *


> If you can bring her to idaho I will gladly take her. How pretty. I promise I can give her a loving home. my rabbits are so spoiled they getread to everynight. lol. Let me know
> 
> Crystal


Isn't Idaho on the way to Oregon?


----------



## Sethcjd (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I'm glad to see so much support! Unfortunately there is only one family car right now which has to stay with my mom...so I'll be flying to OR. Otherwise I would have been willing to bring her along...


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 22, 2010)

Thats ok. flying an animal is a big hassle. I hope she finds a good home and yes Idaho is on the way to oregon but trying to fly an animal is a big hassle with quarantines and all of that. good luck


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 22, 2010)

Like everyone else, wish we were closer as she's just a darling and we love the pictures.ray:


----------



## Sethcjd (Sep 23, 2010)

Also something to note, she has not been spayed! Maybe that's why she likes my dog so much.....


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Sep 23, 2010)

This is just an idea...and maybe not the greatest - - - the ARBA nationals are in MN at the end of Oct., and if you could connect with anyone going there; they could bring Nala with them and someone else on this forum ( who may also be going to the nationals) can pick her up there. Just a thought.

I want to go sooo bad , it's the only time the ARBA Ntl's are within driving distance; but my hubby says " we'll see..."


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 23, 2010)

It is very possible to fly a rabbit to Oregon. A number of members here have flown rabbits long distance more than once. 

Continental is pretty good.

Here is a bit of info about flying rabbits. 
From our library... 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15628&forum_id=17

Very doable


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 23, 2010)

Flying with some airlines is possible. I have had animals flown to me and sent some to others. Not sure what cost is at this time though.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 23, 2010)

that would work if you could fly her to Oregon my dad is up that way all the time with his trucking and could pick her up on the way home. where are you moving to in oregon?


----------



## Sethcjd (Sep 23, 2010)

If it comes down to it I will keep both options in mind...I really appreciate the help! I just want to make sure this transition is the least stressful for her, so I'm going to keep all options open and determine the best fit.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 23, 2010)

thats fine, just let me know what you decide. 

crystal


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Sep 24, 2010)

My offer still stands as well.
If we can get her to Colorado she has a good home with me.


----------



## Sethcjd (Sep 27, 2010)

Haha, ok thanks! I'll keep everyone updated, and if anyone relatively local is interested let me know...


----------



## missyscove (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm local (I go to Cornell), but my buns live with my family in Los Angeles because I'm not allowed to have them here with me at school. I'll keep my ears open for anyone interested around here though. Good luck!


----------



## Sethcjd (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you! I actually graduated from Cortland last year...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 30, 2010)

You may want to PM MikeScone. He lives in Harford and may be able to help. I doubt he could take Nala, but may have some connections.


----------



## Sethcjd (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you! I might have found a good local, but I'll keep that in mind too!


----------



## philososaurus (Oct 6, 2010)

Have you had any luck yet?


----------



## Sethcjd (Oct 11, 2010)

No, I haven't heard from the local individual...so she's still looking for a home!


----------



## philososaurus (Oct 12, 2010)

I so badly want to take Nala, but I just have too small of a room (in too small of an apartment) for two rabbits (as I have another 2 yr old female).

I'm sure you've heard this a lot, but I've been really struggling with this decision since I saw her. I'm pretty heartbroken over it. She's such a lovely rabbit<3


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 12, 2010)

Nala is so cute! I have always loved that pic of her butt next to the dog. 

I hope you can somehow keep her in Oregon because I know how much she means to you.


----------



## Yield (Oct 12, 2010)

Came back to see how things are going...
I hope you are able to find a home for her close to you ):
I wish you could just drop her off here in Michigan with meee, you'd be able to come see her whenever (even though Oregon is a while away.)


----------



## Sethcjd (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you all! I'm very glad to see how much Nala means to everyone! My trip is planned for November 8th, so everything's happening pretty quick


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Oct 18, 2010)

awe i am so sorry to hear this... i hope things work out and you can keep Nala.. i know how it is to loose a bunny.. i always liked how Nala and your dog got along so good.. it reminds me of how Peapoo was with my dogs Max and Mookie.


----------



## Sethcjd (Oct 23, 2010)

Yea, I love letting her out every day and watching her stalk Simone for hours. It looks like the plan for me is to move out as normal on Nov 8th, but I'll be visiting home for Christmas. So my mom will take care of her for the time being, and I'll have more time to determine a good place for her...or to determine if she's able to live with me...!


----------



## HerbyBear (Oct 24, 2010)

I think she is just meant to stay with you!


----------



## Sethcjd (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm finally able to make an update - and it has taken awhile!

I've got a very close Aunt and Cousin living in Colorado. My cousins birthday is coming up and she has always wanted a rabbit and a dog. My mom has been having trouble taking care of both my pets with the little time she has, so this is quite the blessing! My Aunt is great with animals and used to have a rabbit herself, so I know they are both in good hands. 

My mom is presently traveling to Colorado with her friend and the two furry friends on their way to a new home. I was unfortunately not able to be a part of any of this because I just got a job and wasn't able to get time off, but progress has been going well!

It's quite a weight of the shoulders to know Nala and Simone are going to a great home and that they will have each other and more play time than ever!

I have also let them know of the huge support this forum has to offer, so they may be able to keep updates going.

Thanks for everything everybody - I'm very grateful, as is Nala.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 20, 2011)

YEAH! I'm going to mark this resolved.

I hope you're enjoying your new career.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 20, 2011)

:thumbup


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 21, 2011)

Great news . I'm so pleased Nala and Simone get to stay together.

Thanks for the update, and good luck!

Jan


----------



## kenna219 (Sep 19, 2014)

I live in Oregon and with some more info I may be able to take her..


----------



## Azerane (Sep 20, 2014)

This thread is from 3 years ago and has been resolved.


----------

